# Stuck at 80kgs



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Hello,

So when I started I was on about a 2500 kcal diet and went from 75kgs to 80kgs, but I have been stuck on 80kgs for a while now, and I have slowly added more and more food to my diet, I am on currently 3100 kcal, and I am still not gaining weight,

I can physically not add any more food to my diet, I am forcing down food,

my mornings I can do 80 g of oats, which goes down quite fast, but now that I am on 110g of oats, the last 30g is just taking forever to shuv down, I have also added a shake to my breakfast, but that has not helped at all,

My lunch the same, I have increased the portion of my wraps, that the second wrap is taking 3 times as long to get down as the first one took.

And the same with my dinner, I have added so much food but I cant see any weight gain, and I just cant add any more food, I just cant spend 30+ mins trying to shuv down food because I am full.

I am considering getting something like a Serious Mass Weight Gain from Optimum Nutrition as one shake consist of massive amount of kcals, any ideas ?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Just add the oats to the shake and blend with some extra milk, plus a banana, and some peanut butter for plenty of extra calories, even add olive oil as it's easy to neck in a shake!

its easier to drink cals rather than eat them


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Fats required?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I eat more than that on a cut.

Man up an eat you'll soon adjust


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

superdrol said:


> Just add the oats to the shake and blend with some extra milk, plus a banana, and some peanut butter for plenty of extra calories, even add olive oil as it's easy to neck in a shake!
> 
> its easier to drink cals rather than eat them


 Sorry forgot to mention, I do add about 30g of meridian smooth peanut butter,

how much olive oil would you recommend ?

I'm gonna give the oats in a shake a go, thanks.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

SimpleLimit said:


> 3100 kcal, and I am still not gaining weight,
> 
> I can physically not add any more food to my diet, I am forcing down food,


 You have to be trolling, surely?

I could eat that in a sitting, if I wanted.

e.g a 100g of smooth PB on 4 slices of toast is a 1000kcals alone.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Starz said:


> You have to be trolling, surely?
> 
> I could eat that in a sitting, if I wanted.
> 
> e.g a 100g of smooth PB on 4 slices of toast is a 1000kcals alone.


 Not trolling at all,

But thanks for that, I'll be adding a few slices with PB to my diet, did not think of that at all.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

SimpleLimit said:


> Not trolling at all,
> 
> But thanks for that, I'll be adding a few slices with PB to my diet, did not think of that at all.


 There is a lot you can do, download myfitnesspal and just put together meals.

- 200g Quaker oats is 750kcals, add in a scoop of chocolate whey, I use BSN Syntha 6 chocolate and it equates to 1000kcals.

- 2 McCain jacket potatoes, 1 tin of tuna in spring water, 1 tin of Branston beans, 50g grated cathedral city cheddar. - roughly 1000kcals.

- 250g Basamati rice, half tin of kidney beans, 150g diced chicken - roughly 750kcals.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

add in a couple of bowls of cereal, easy to get down and wont leave you feeling bloated. Most cereals have between 380-450cals per 100g before you've added any milk. So couple of bowls os an easy 1000cals plus.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

What are your current daily macro and fibre totals? Too much protein, too little fat or too much fibre could all be making things harder than they need to be.

How many meals are you eating per day?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

christ first world problems lol add one shake to your diet 1000+ calories easy


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Maybe your not training hard enough?


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Weight gainers get very sickly, if your going to drink calories there is pretty much no limit to what you can do, just get in the kitchen and get creative


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> What are your current daily macro and fibre totals? Too much protein, too little fat or too much fibre could all be making things harder than they need to be.
> 
> How many meals are you eating per day?


 40% Fibre

30% Fat

30% Protein

I am only eating 3 meals per day.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

SimpleLimit said:


> 40% Fibre
> 
> 30% Fat
> 
> ...


 40% fibre would explain a lot, but I suspect you mean carbs? How many grams of fibre are you having per day?

Are you natural or assisted? If natural then 30% protein is more than is likely to be useful in terms of gaining muscle, and protein has a satiating effect that will make it harder for you to eat more. It makes most sense to think of protein requirements based on body weight, with 1.6 g per kg of body weight being an evidence based figure to aim for. So for you that's 128g per day. More does no harm, but you may find cutting back a bit helps you to eat more other food.

The most obvious thing to change though is to spread your food out over more than three meals, or simply add some snacks in between your existing meals.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> 40% fibre would explain a lot, but I suspect you mean carbs? How many grams of fibre are you having per day?
> 
> Are you natural or assisted? If natural then 30% protein is more than is likely to be useful in terms of gaining muscle, and protein has a satiating effect that will make it harder for you to eat more. It makes most sense to think of protein requirements based on body weight, with 1.6 g per kg of body weight being an evidence based figure to aim for. So for you that's 128g per day. More does no harm, but you may find cutting back a bit helps you to eat more other food.
> 
> The most obvious thing to change though is to spread your food out over more than three meals, or simply add some snacks in between your existing meals.


 Yes sorry I miss read, its 40% carbs, I am having about 23g of fibre a day.

Whats natural or assisted mean ?

The thing with having them all in 3 meals, is I get hungry and I can shuv down quite a bit of food in no time before getting full, but if I spread out the meals, I wont get as hungry when it comes to the meals and it will just take longer for me to eat it.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

SimpleLimit said:


> Yes sorry I miss read, its 40% carbs, I am having about 23g of fibre a day.
> 
> Whats natural or assisted mean ?
> 
> The thing with having them all in 3 meals, is *I get hungry* and I can shuv down quite a bit of food in no time before getting full, but if I spread out the meals, I wont get as hungry when it comes to the meals and it will just take longer for me to eat it.


 I don't get it... how can you sat you can not get more food down but then also say you get hungry.

I agree with @Ultrasonic, add more meals.

When bulking I take three lunches to work.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

SimpleLimit said:


> Yes sorry I miss read, its 40% carbs, I am having about 23g of fibre a day.


 That's actually rather low, so it's not a problem in terms of making you feel too full.



> Whats natural or assisted mean ?


 Do you use steroids? Natural means you don't, assisted means you do.



> The thing with having them all in 3 meals, is I get hungry and I can shuv down quite a bit of food in no time before getting full, but if I spread out the meals, I wont get as hungry when it comes to the meals and it will just take longer for me to eat it.


 I understand where you're coming from but you're obviously finding it a struggle so I'd give adding another meal or some snacks a go. Are you seriously telling me you couldn't eat say a banana mid-morning and mid-afternoon on top of what you're eating at the moment? Or two doughnuts come to that. Or perhaps a couple of slices of toast with peanut butter before bed? Or some ice cream...


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Listen to this man! ^^^^^^^ He speaks sense!!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Drink a ltr of Gold top milk a day. Over 800kcal of yummygoodness for just over £1

http://www.fatsecret.co.uk/Diary.aspx?pa=fjrd&rid=4452521


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Macros, I aim for 60% carbs, no less than 50%, but usually 60%, 20% protein and 20% fats. I do possess a seriously fast metabolism though. it's as simple as anyone else, will tell you, but you just need to up your food intake. I don't even concern myself with protein intake, I just watch my carbs + kcal intake. start adding in a bit of junk, just don't go stupid with it!


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> That's actually rather low, so it's not a problem in terms of making you feel too full.
> 
> Do you use steroids? Natural means you don't, assisted means you do.
> 
> I understand where you're coming from but you're obviously finding it a struggle so I'd give adding another meal or some snacks a go. Are you seriously telling me you couldn't eat say a banana mid-morning and mid-afternoon on top of what you're eating at the moment? Or two doughnuts come to that. Or perhaps a couple of slices of toast with peanut butter before bed? Or some ice cream...


 Oh sorry, No steroids,

And nop, a banana is nothing, I was thinking that you meant to divide up my lunch so I have one at like an hour before and the other half an hour later or something like that, which I will just be having problems with since I will not be completely full, but I wont be hungry either, I can easily do a banana or any fruit for that matter, but yeah I will add a slice or two of peanut butter, which is not a problem at all.



2004mark said:


> I don't get it... how can you sat you can not get more food down but then also say you get hungry.
> 
> I agree with @Ultrasonic, add more meals.
> 
> When bulking I take three lunches to work.


 What I meant, is my meals are very big, at least for me, I have never ever eaten this much in 1 go, and I have never been 80kgs either, but as I want to gain more, I have added quite a bit of food to my meals, and I used to eat about half of what I eat before I started to take my gym and diet seriously.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

SimpleLimit said:


> And nop, a banana is nothing, I was thinking that you meant to divide up my lunch so I have one at like an hour before and the other half an hour later or something like that, which I will just be having problems with since I will not be completely full, but I wont be hungry either, I can easily do a banana or any fruit for that matter, but yeah I will add a slice or two of peanut butter, which is not a problem at all.


 Splitting your three meals into four is another option. You also don't need to be hungry to eat. I rarely feel hungry when I sit down to eat my ~1000 kcal breakfast.

I'd suggest it's best to only increase calories in fairly small amounts BTW. Maybe 100 kcal and see how you get on. You want to aim to be gradually gaining weight without too much fat gain.


----------



## sherry pro (Mar 21, 2017)

Had the same issue last year. Got stuck at 85 kg's for 3 months. One thing that helped me get through this point was that i changed my workout routine and remained consistent and strict with my diet plan.Everything works,but nothing works forever!. Be patient and follow the basics with just little variations in it.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I am not a big eater, never have been, so for me shakes are the way to go. You can get 1000cal in a shake easily! Just neck it.

2 of them a day and you're well on your way.

Weight gainers are daft, good money down the drain.


----------

